# Install free Flightview on ipad



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Why is it I can't download Flight view in iPad?

When I click on link to download it opens up a blank square in middle of screen and doesn't display, download or install anything.
It stops there.

Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Is the Apple store not working to download this app to iPad?

Or is the site to download from down?

That is why blank box appear when try to download ?

Thanks








zhong said:


> Why is it I can't download Flight view in iPad?
> 
> When I click on link to download it opens up a blank square in middle of screen and doesn't display, download or install anything.
> It stops there.
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Mate we have told you before if there is an app, then the company that makes it will have links to it too. FlightView Inc. - Products & Services - Products - FlightView Mobile Apps


----------

